# Current East Broad Top Status



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Just wondering whats going on with the railroad since it shut down. 

Are all of the locomotives stored in doors?

Still lots of equipment out doors?

Can you walk around and take pictures with out getting in trouble?


We were thinking a bout stopping for a few hours on our way back from ECLSTS.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Are all of the locomotives stored in doors? 
In the roundhouse. If it's a work weekend when you visit, chances are the doors will be open and you can peek inside. I don't remember what the work weekend schedule is. 

Still lots of equipment out doors? 
Yes. The restored stuff is stored indoors as space allows, but there's not much space allowing. 

Can you walk around and take pictures with out getting in trouble? 
Yes, you can. Also, if you're there on the weekend, the Rockhill Trolley Museum will be operating. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Kevin! I was hoping you would chime in, as I know you are in the know about these things. Since work weekends are still commencing, I'm hoping it's not foolish to hold out hope of operations again some day?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The owner seems intent on keeping things up and improving in terms of restoration, which is a good thing. One year of no maintenance can undo 2 years of preservation in a heartbeat. It at least keeps thing in the public eye. I wish there was more progress on the operations front, but I'm told negotiations are ongoing at least. How often and how productive is anybody's guess. But with the restoration work and these persistent rumors, I'm optimistic we'll see things running again "soon." I just hope that's not in geologic terms. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Hugh Napier (Oct 10, 2012)

I think many of us keeping our fingers crossed in the hope that this unique railroad can be saved (again!). 

Hugh


----------



## FHER_operator (Sep 7, 2012)

As Kevin said, the EBT's longtime neighbor, the Rockhill Trolley Museum, will be open from Memorial Day on through the summer and fall. Plenty of EBT and other local history (the iron industry & such) is still perfectly visible and worth visiting, even if the only regularly scheduled operations are standard gauge, 600V DC. As a regular operator there, (hence the shameless plug... I love the place too much!), I can say for sure that we have plenty of interesting projects in the works, and some new special events on the calendar, too! 

http://www.rockhilltrolley.org/


----------

